# 1 vs 1 vale tudo about troll?



## Hisoka Morrow (May 6, 2022)

P.S. Vale tudo is MMA rule allowing attacking private parts.
So...the setting is a troll with empty hand VS a Noldor elf or a pure Numenorean, regardless of all kinds of other requirements such as combat experience and so on, and in a caged MMA fighting ground. So...who would win? Any source or idea?


----------

